# Any recommendations on spore vendors?



## shroomer69 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey all,

I decided to grow some shrooms after finding a really good technique on shroomology. The technique refers me to a spore vendor, but I just wanted to ask other people who know about spore vendors if they have any preferences?

Thanks

-shroomer69


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 13, 2013)

http://thehawkseye.com/ they've been doing it the longest. I have made several orders from them in the past. Never a bad syringe.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hawks eye,spores101,and mushmush.com(if u can read german)


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 13, 2013)

Not jacking this thread, but what does an average batch of boomers go for and what's the average yield?


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Mar 13, 2013)

ralphsters


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2013)

1k to 1.8k..depending on the dick fucking you..per lb...and average batch is relative..does your boy got a p.f. jar or 30 totes?


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 1k to 1.8k..depending on the dick fucking you..per lb...and average batch is relative..does your boy got a p.f. jar or 30 totes?


Shit man, you'd hate me!! I never ever let anyone see less than 10 a g... I never had problems selling them either. But I wasn't growing lbs at a time, more like 6oz a month. So.. I still think if you got a lb for a rack you would be stealing from the guy..


----------



## shroomer69 (Mar 13, 2013)

I appreciate the replies. I looked at all the vendors you guys recommended and I wasnt impressed with them. Hawkseye has some horrible reviews mostly on shroomery, but some good ones too on shroomology which were recent. The website was old and I didnt like trying to use it. I looked at spores101 and the website was nice but they have horrible reviews everywhere. Apparently they have been sending people oysters instead of cubensis lately... And on top of that the owner got busted with over 100 pot plants and knocked off for growing shrooms in the same house back in 2009.. not a good idea if you ask me... Ralphster only accepts mail orders.. not happening...

I wound up ordering from shroomology's sponsor, because all they have is great reviews, but they are not as old as hawkseye.. I got Albino Penis Envy, Golden Teacher, and Mazatapec for $30.00. I will post a grow log when it gets here, I am already making up the grain spawn jars!! 

I appreciate the help


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 13, 2013)

shroomer69 said:


> I appreciate the replies. I looked at all the vendors you guys recommended and I wasnt impressed with them. Hawkseye has some horrible reviews mostly on shroomery, but some good ones too on shroomology which were recent. The website was old and I didnt like trying to use it. I looked at spores101 and the website was nice but they have horrible reviews everywhere. Apparently they have been sending people oysters instead of cubensis lately... And on top of that the owner got busted with over 100 pot plants and knocked off for growing shrooms in the same house back in 2009.. not a good idea if you ask me... Ralphster only accepts mail orders.. not happening...
> 
> I wound up ordering from shroomology's sponsor, because all they have is great reviews, but they are not as old as hawkseye.. I got Albino Penis Envy, Golden Teacher, and Mazatapec for $30.00. I will post a grow log when it gets here, I am already making up the grain spawn jars!!
> 
> I appreciate the help


Good choices, I've grown 2 of the 3. err mine weren't albino PE. Still nice picks. Thats pretty cheap too.


----------



## mushead (Mar 15, 2013)

spores101 ripped me off over 250 dollars. i ordered 2 of every strain when they were on sale and only received 1 of everything. not even possible to complain, return or even get a human response. it shipped from Ann Arbor so i went to there address, nothing. sad too cuz ive made lots of buys from them. oh yea if you order and they travel in the freezing cold, you could have all bad syringes coming, happened once to me. as a rule of thumb i use to never gets spores from a place that sells cubies and grow kits, not a good combo but its hard to find places that dont now. good luck


----------



## sonar (Mar 15, 2013)

In case anyone else bumps into this thread, Spore Works is probably the most respectable vendor in the business. I got a bad syringe from Ralph the 1st time I used him, which I know was just dumb luck, his reviews are almost all positive, but I never went back.


----------



## stonestare (Mar 18, 2013)

The spore works is a good vendor. It is proboly the only place to get Albino Penis Envy that I would trust.If you do not know about APE it is one of the hardest to find spores and wow you want to trip fuck that you want to melt your balls off go with APE, yes it is a cube and there are woodlovers that are stronger but for a cube its proboly the king


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey sorry if I gave bad reccomendations,its been almost 8 years since I've orders spores..I was happy with all three vendors I suggested,but that was back then...sorry ya got bunked by $250,but I see it like this,they suck,and buying more than one syringe is redundant,unless you need to innoculate a lot of spawn jars.
Penis envy will fuck you up..be careful..they made a friend swear off shrooms forever,and he loves to trip(not that much I figure since he won't eat em anymore)


----------



## shroomer69 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know I said I would post a grow log, but I have not done so for my own reasoning that is really not important, other than I didnt want to be screwed over by a newbie acting like they know something about mushroom cultivation, when they dont ^.

Heres some porn I will kick you just for spouting off about sporeworks being the only legit vendor for APE, when in fact its a craps shoot if you will actually get APE or even APE spores from sporeworks anymore. Trust me I studied up on everyone before I made my purchase... Heres a thread with proof that sporeworks is falling off they sent this dude a regular cube and labeled it ape: http://www.shroomology.com/topic/629-albino-penis-envy-ape/

Here are a couple of my bags of APE that *I DID NOT BUY FROM SPOREWORKS.* I never misted or fanned them, and they could have been A LOT better if I had cased, and misted/fanned these bags out. This was only possible for me to make it this far with real help from very experienced people on another website...




See ya rollitup


----------



## jj walker (Apr 21, 2013)

spores 101


----------



## diggindirt (Apr 28, 2013)

Sporeworks and Ralphsters both been good to me


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.thesporedepot.com/ ive made alot of orders to these people there friendly, there prices arent bad at all, and ive never had problems with there syringes .


----------



## sonar (May 1, 2013)

I only use Sporeworks.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 1, 2013)

Only The Works.

(Don't get albino Envy) they just shipped my PES hawiian, and when you tell them your User name on shroomology, they give you a free syringe.


Go with the works


----------



## sonar (May 2, 2013)

I don't even give them the username. Just say I am a Shroomery member and they always throw a freebie in.


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (May 2, 2013)

the depot does the same thing i tellem iam from shroomery and they throw a couple free ones in there all get vendors its all personal preference really.


----------



## givememeganja (May 2, 2013)

Anyone know which ones ship to ca? Pm me please..


----------



## AlbinoEnvy (May 2, 2013)

no one ships to cali


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 2, 2013)

Unless you get legal papers... Sorry Bud. Try and go shrooming at your local park... Good luck


----------



## knuckles31 (Jul 23, 2013)

shroomer69 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I decided to grow some shrooms after finding a really good technique on shroomology. The technique refers me to a spore vendor, but I just wanted to ask other people who know about spore vendors if they have any preferences?
> 
> ...


I just want to get the word out about a very bad experience I had with The Good Spore. They are not only the worst spore vendor that I've ever used, but possibly the worst online vendor in general.

I was never informed of the status of my order until I inquired about it two weeks after I placed it. During the following weeks, I exchanged several emails with, apparently, the only person at the company. I heard, "It should be ready next week," four different times, each one about a week apart. I requested a refund/cancellation of the order (which it states in the site FAQ that they will do if your order hasn't been shipped yet) several times; I was simply tired of waiting. I had already ordered and received spores from two other companies. It was like the person wasn't even reading my emails. They simply repeated the same excuse that orders were delayed due to a cut finger, and flat out didn't address my refund request.


It is only $25, but I'm filing a dispute with Discover. I can't get a single answer from this company about anything, other than, "I cut my finger, therefore your order will take months." I don't expect to ever receive my order. I've never been patronized and lied to so blatantly by an online vendor before. I would recommend going to ANY other vendor. My best/fastest experience so far was with Best Spores. Spore Works was also very good.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jul 23, 2013)

AlbinoEnvy said:


> no one ships to cali


There is one vendor in Canada (sporelab) that says they ship to California.(and that they claim they had no problems shipping to California in the past.)


----------



## CannabisConnoisseur23 (Jul 23, 2013)

Spore depot. Buy 2 for $12 each get 1 free. Just go on shroomery and look at sponsors. They've got loads of them


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 3, 2013)

CannabisConnoisseur23 said:


> Spore depot. Buy 2 for $12 each get 1 free. Just go on shroomery and look at sponsors. They've got loads of them


The Spore Depot is by far the best in the game. I don't know why people keep recommending spores101.com. They were kicked off of shroomery for there horrible products and practices and there are hundreds of bad reviews on the net about them.


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> ralphsters



Might be be a bit late but Ralphsters is the shit


----------



## Sheeeiiittt (Apr 17, 2014)

MrPuffPuff said:


> Might be be a bit late but Ralphsters is the shit


Been using Ralphster's for ...10 years? Maybe more. Something like that. Never a bad batch. 

He used to give freebies for mentioning Shroomery, doubt that's going on anymore.
Only gripe is that he doesn't take credit cards. Which occasionally I like to use.

Shroomery sucks, btw.


----------



## canndo (Apr 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Hey sorry if I gave bad reccomendations,its been almost 8 years since I've orders spores..I was happy with all three vendors I suggested,but that was back then...sorry ya got bunked by $250,but I see it like this,they suck,and buying more than one syringe is redundant,unless you need to innoculate a lot of spawn jars.
> Penis envy will fuck you up..be careful..they made a friend swear off shrooms forever,and he loves to trip(not that much I figure since he won't eat em anymore)


 
yeah, I never could understand buying more than one syringe. I once did some consulting for a company that wanted to purchase a mushroom farm, oyster, agaricus mostly. I spoke to the owner at some length. She was a master compost maker, really really good (it is truely an art).

but when we got around to the subject of spawn I discovered she purchased all of her spawn, at high prices at that. Why? she didn't know she could grow it herself.


----------



## DankDru (Apr 18, 2014)

SWIM always go to spore bank. they are in ann arbor and always have been legit for him. michigan pumps out some good boomerz. + discreet


----------



## sonar (Apr 19, 2014)

canndo said:


> yeah, I never could understand buying more than one syringe. I once did some consulting for a company that wanted to purchase a mushroom farm, oyster, agaricus mostly. I spoke to the owner at some length. She was a master compost maker, really really good (it is truely an art).
> 
> but when we got around to the subject of spawn I discovered she purchased all of her spawn, at high prices at that. Why? she didn't know she could grow it herself.


I don't know much about commercial mushroom farming, but I was under the impression most operations do purchase their spawn rather than make it in house.


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2014)

sonar said:


> I don't know much about commercial mushroom farming, but I was under the impression most operations do purchase their spawn rather than make it in house.


lots do apparently, agaricus a lot. I just the other day talked to an old Japanese lady who uses a traditional bottle method for oysters, an incredable amount of work though she claims to get four flushes. She gets her spawn from a vendor as well. Same thing, she saw them as seeds that she couldn't possibly do herself. I'm going to show her how I guess.

nice farm tho.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 21, 2014)

I bought mine from micro-supply.com out of what I got the Brazilian did the best it was a few years ago but they are cheap some of them places are a rip off non of the 6 I bought where contaminated I ordered by money order nothing too complain about.


----------



## MadDog607 (Apr 22, 2014)

The teks on shroomology are good. I use them. The vendor they recommend is good to. I recently ordered from lil shop of spores too and they were good too.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Apr 23, 2014)

Hawkseye...dude is cool if there is a problem he takes care of his customers


----------



## gallerina (Apr 28, 2014)

I got a penis envy syringe recently from http://fairyringspores.com

The syringe did beautifully


----------



## Big dick john (Jul 7, 2015)

AlbinoEnvy said:


> no one ships to cali


Bullshit Ralphsters does.


----------



## Big dick john (Jul 7, 2015)

Sheeeiiittt said:


> Been using Ralphster's for ...10 years? Maybe more. Something like that. Never a bad batch.
> 
> He used to give freebies for mentioning Shroomery, doubt that's going on anymore.
> Only gripe is that he doesn't take credit cards. Which occasionally I like to use.
> ...


Got bad BHT strain syringes twice from Ralph . Everything else was fine though except for the fact that he thinks he is god . The ego maniac wont admit fault . He says you got a contam not a bad syringe . I said the contam came from your syringe dipshit . Never had a prob till now . Shitty customer resolutions


----------



## Richard Drysift (Jul 14, 2015)

Been using lil shop of spores for awhile now- they always send decent freebies too. Not the cheapest spore bank I've seen either but always get decent spore from them - any contaminants were my own damn fault. Just harvested some very pretty dancing tigers and Mexi-albinos- ready for festie season lol


----------



## canndo (Jul 17, 2015)

Big dick john said:


> Got bad BHT strain syringes twice from Ralph . Everything else was fine though except for the fact that he thinks he is god . The ego maniac wont admit fault . He says you got a contam not a bad syringe . I said the contam came from your syringe dipshit . Never had a prob till now . Shitty customer resolutions



Syringes can be contaminated. 

It is very easy to "proof" a syringe. Just push a few drops onto a mea dish, swirl it around and wait a few days. 

I got some tissue Syringes of reishi a while back. I always proof Syringes of new types because I hate to waste my time. Sure enough the dish showed a dozen green dots. When the guy I talked to said it must be me because he never has complaints I sent him a pic of the dish. (reishi types can be pretty expensive). 

The guy sent another. If you can, proof your sources.


----------



## Plant_Food (Aug 11, 2015)

Beware: Do not order from Ralphsters. It's been a month and haven't received my order... won't return your emails either.


----------



## MJOZ (Oct 1, 2015)

Ralphster canada is a Scam . Placed an order and asked for bitcoin wallet and they sent bitcoin address and as soon as they received the money , did not reply any of my emails . AVOID buying from them


----------



## wassuppshroomy (Jan 14, 2016)

MJOZ said:


> Ralphster canada is a Scam . Placed an order and asked for bitcoin wallet and they sent bitcoin address and as soon as they received the money , did not reply any of my emails . AVOID buying from them


----------



## wassuppshroomy (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree with MJOZ. Ordered for Ralphsters months and months ago and they never delivered any of the order. Customer service is non existent. I followed their order instructions exactly an they actually confirmed they recieved my money. Do a search on these guys before ordering from them I found people saying. They have a F rating with Better business They also have sent infected syringes to customers and did not replace them. DO NOT SEND THEM CASH it is a scam don’t be a sucker. It looks like a looooong time ago way back they were a good company. Do a search and see the truth on these jokers


----------



## canndo (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone ever wonder where the spores cone from?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

canndo said:


> Anyone ever wonder where the spores cone from?


The stork


----------

